# My life was threatened today



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn’t pick up on a call this afternoon because I didn’t recognize the displayed name. The guy on the other end begins shouting and cursing and threatened to “come put a bullet in my head.” Okay, lock and load, call the cops.

Two very nice officers showed up with enough gear on their belts to airdrop into Afghanistan. They listened to the answering machine recording, retrieved the guys number from my phone, and told me they were returning to the station so that their ID would show up on his phone, and that they would “have a conversation with him.”

They just called to tell me that my assailant down in Georgia was very apologetic, he thought he was talking to a telemarketer. LOL.

You gotta’ watch those Georgia boys.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like some astute cops. Glad they got to the bottom of the issue.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

There's a newish trick where these buttwipes can use someone else's number once to make the call. Then it shows as a landline or cell, often from your local area.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Thought he was talking to a telemarketer? Death threats? I dislike telemarketers as much as anyone else, but the Dude is obviously unstable.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> There's a newish trick where these buttwipes can use someone else's number once to make the call. Then it shows as a landline or cell, often from your local area.


This happened to me recently I didn't realize what was going on. Some random number texted me asking who I was. I asked them who they were and they said well you called me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If the number comes up unidentified or I don't recognize I don't pick it up, period. If they leave a message I usually delete that without listening.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> There's a newish trick where these buttwipes can use someone else's number once to make the call. Then it shows as a landline or cell, often from your local area.


Highly true. We got called from our own number one time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It does sound like a bit of an over reaction to a telemarketer. I think the good ole' boy had a bit too much of that Georgia peach wine, you know, that pure white stuff in the mason jars.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I most of the time answer the phone. I don't say hello, I just start pushing the numbers on the key pad. It tells their computer it is an invalid number. I went from 10-12 calls a week to one every couple of weeks.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Nothing as scary but I've started off answering all unrecognized or obvious telemarketing calls by saying hello in German. 
If it is a real person, I tell them in my best german that I don't speak English and would they please speak German. 
I used to do in Spanish but down here in AZ, that doesn't work. A lot of the telemarketers say they will note this on 
their records????


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> There's a newish trick where these buttwipes can use someone else's number once to make the call. Then it shows as a landline or cell, often from your local area.


It's called _spoofing_.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> There's a newish trick where these buttwipes can use someone else's number once to make the call. Then it shows as a landline or cell, often from your local area.


That's right. I get sales calls showing like they're from my town or a town nearby. Honestly, I don't answer the phone anymore for anyone whose number I don't recognise. If they want to talk to me they have to leave me a message so Ican call back.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@sideKahr,

I have been getting calls from telemarketers using a number generator.

They are using local business numbers.

I mostly don't answer the phone even if I know the number, or do if they talk on the machine, I call them back otherwise.

My cell phone has a landline number converted over and get no spurious calls at all on it.

The number has been in the family since 1937, of course it was only 5 digits at first, two were add when I was around 12.

The guy claiming telemarketer was full of shit, he originated the call, unless he was called by a scammer using your number.

Like @bigwheel I have been getting calls from me, myself quite a bit.

I have called state reps office asking to create a law making it a felony to use phony numbers or hide numbers by telemarketers.

The "do not call registry" is now useless IMHO.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Nothing as scary but I've started off answering all unrecognized or obvious telemarketing calls by saying hello in German.
> If it is a real person, I tell them in my best german that I don't speak English and would they please speak German.
> I used to do in Spanish but down here in AZ, that doesn't work. A lot of the telemarketers say they will note this on
> their records????


All those phone people (customer service guts) usually sound like they're from India to me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I use an app name Hiya. If enough people (who use the app) report a given number as 'spam' or 'telemarketer', then that's what will show up on my phone when a call comes in with that number.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is ridiculous:

"Caller ID spoofing is generally legal in the United States, unless done 'with the intent to defraud, cause harm, or wrongfully obtain anything of value'". 
- Wikipedia, thanks @Back Pack Hack


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> There's a newish trick where these buttwipes can use someone else's number once to make the call. Then it shows as a landline or cell, often from your local area.


Yeah, I've been getting those as well... ever wonder how many times you have to say "NO, I do NOT need any Viagra from Canada" before they'll quit?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dumb ass. How retarded or drunk are you to leave threats on a recorded message?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Glad you had good resolution @sideKahr 

Tom likes to mess with them, lol. He used to yell at them, & called one back to leave a yelling message - right to a guy's spoofed number. The guy later returned Tom's call, apologized & informed him what spoofing is, nice guy, ended well. Now, whenever they call Tom's phone, he lets them give their first spiel then says, "Before we go further, I need to inform you that this conversation is being recorded for voice recognition." **Click** LOLOL His marketing calls have gone from several a day to maybe one a week since he started doing that. I don't get marketing calls at all; my number isn't 'out there'.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I had a call from a man with a heavy desert across the sea accent, translates as arabic possibly. He asked me nicely at first to turn my computer on. I informed him I did not have a computer but he just asked louder until after about two minutes he told me if I did not turn my computer on I would die! At that point I asked him to please come on over, then I hung up called the sheriff and went about my life. Never did get any answers. Got to be careful. My favorite thing to do is just start asking questions until the other party hangs up. (what did you have for dinner, what color is your underwear, will you wash my truck?) things like that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> This is ridiculous:
> 
> "Caller ID spoofing is generally legal in the United States, *unless done 'with the intent to defraud, cause harm, or wrongfully obtain anything of value*'".
> - Wikipedia, thanks @*Back Pack Hack*


Like the callers really give a rodent's rectum about laws....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> .............he lets them give their first spiel then says, "Before we go further, I need to inform you that this conversation is being recorded for voice recognition." ...................


There's an app for that as well. Call Recorder.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I gave up a hard line years ago because of telemarketing.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I use an app name Hiya. If enough people (who use the app) report a given number as 'spam' or 'telemarketer', then that's what will show up on my phone when a call comes in with that number.


For T-Mobile users they now have a free service you can activate on your phone where they use data from the entire T-Mobile phone network to detect and block those types of calls. It's not perfect, but it has take a very large bite out of the junk calls I get.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Remember the days when you used a telephone only when you wanted to speak to someone you knew and it was not a back door to market something to you?

Geez.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I get calls all the time from myself, usually pleading with me to stop doing stupid shit.lain:



I never listen. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My company phone use to get calls from Pakistan. I would answer. Department of Home land security how may I help you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> My company phone use to get calls from Pakistan. I would answer. Department of Home land security how may I help you.


99% of the time, they're robo-call that merely listen for a voice so you can be connected to the fook-wads themselves.

Personally, I'll answer an unknown number and remain quiet. If there's no sound at all, I know it's a robo-call and stay on the line until it hangs up. If I can hear the boiler-room operation in the background, I know they're a scam and just start pressing buttons on the phone to annoy the crap out of the scum-bag.

If it's a legitimate caller, I'll hear a _genuine_ "Hello?"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> 99% of the time, they're robo-call that merely listen for a voice so you can be connected to the fook-wads themselves.
> 
> Personally, I'll answer an unknown number and remain quiet. If there's no sound at all, I know it's a robo-call and stay on the line until it hangs up. If I can hear the boiler-room operation in the background, I know they're a scam and just start pressing buttons on the phone to annoy the crap out of the scum-bag.
> 
> If it's a legitimate caller, I'll hear a _genuine_ "Hello?"


 The ones I got from Pakistan were real live people. They were calls to excite the Muslim faithhful


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

As a phone system administrator I can tell you it's easy peasy lemon squezzy to make the caller ID on any outgoing call to be anything that I want. Just create a outgoing rule and... viola.

That being said, I noticed that our provider is now not allowing outgoing calls unless the caller ID matches one of the numbers in our range. If more would do that we could at least narrow down where these type of calls are coming from.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

